# Sage one touch



## Mirek (4 mo ago)

Hav a problem vith my sage. When I turn off the machine then the grinder starts. Anny ideas?


----------



## scottriglar8 (8 mo ago)

Possession canbe the only answer. Sorry not come across that, is it still under warranty?


----------



## Mirek (4 mo ago)

scottriglar8 said:


> Possession canbe the only answer. Sorry not come across that, is it still under warranty?


No, two months overdue.


----------

